# Dennison Ladys Watch



## welsh-dragon (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi,

I told my misses i was joining the forum and she has ask me to see if i could find some info out on this watch,

she is thinking of selling it as she never has worn it, but I dont know and she doesnt know anything about it or its worth, it was given to her by her mother years ago,

it has a swiss 15 jewels mech, and on the casing it has dennison made in england A.L.D and a stamp,

and some numbers,it has a wood box but is broken..

is this watch of any worth, and does anybody know any history of this type of watch.





































many thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to :rltb:

Sorry, we don't do valuations here - no one on the forum is a professional appraiser or valuer. The info on the inside caseback indicates it's likely a silver watch - the 9.375 is normally a silver quality mark. Any watch is worth simply what someone is prepared to pay for it. Ladies watches are usually worth much less than Gents watches, simply because the majority of watch collectors are guys who collect guys watches that they can weaar. :yes:

You may be able to get a ball park figure of value by searching on ebay for similar make or model to your watch, and looking at the final price - include completed listings in your search. Condidtion is all important - a watch in "as new" condition will always be worth more than the same watch that has been lying scuffed about in a drawer for many years. Likewise, a watch with original box and paperwo0rk, receipt and guarantee has "provenance" which will add to its value. Simply because a watch is signed as "SWISS" does not make it any more valuable - there were many differeing quality(s) of Swiss movements, and these were sometimes imported into the UK as movements only, and cased here to reduce Customs duty due to be paid. "Dennison" is the case maker rather than the maker of the watch.

HTH a bit for you

POSTED on behalf of the forum


----------



## welsh-dragon (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Mel,

thankyou for the info, I was having a look around the net and trying to find out some info on this watch, and ive found a few things out. which are intresteding.

fair play to the misses she said i could have the money from the sale of this watch to start my pocket watch collection off, every little helps..

thanks again Mel


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The '375' translates as 9ct gold (although it doesn't look like white gold tbh)

The 'anchor' sign shows it was hallmarked in Birmingham, and the 'P' or 'R' (I can't tell which) suggests 1964 or 1966 respectively.

However, being an unbranded watch means its likely only worth the weight of its gold case...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks K, I missed the hallmarks and typed "silver" instead of "gold" *TWICE* in my reply - an episode of an antiques show was on tv and the expert was talking about silver marks and purity at the time I was typing the reply. Strrange tricks the mind plays at my age









Welsh Dragon - if you Google on Dennison you'll get some info on them, there's a bit there - made cases for some high end makers in their day! :yes:


----------

